# Dezras milling



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok here is a new building I am building it is the walthers red wing milling company. But it will be called dezras milling. Here are some pic of it so far


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope to have this building finished tommrow as I have a few other projects that I want to get done with this three weeks that I have off work.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

And more done today


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That will look cool all painted up.

Note that you're including extra IMG tags around your pictures. When you use the Photobucket forum paste option, you just paste the link directly into the message, no need to use the







insert image icon for those.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

And here is the finished product on the layout just have to lay the track to it and do all the small details. I had some more build pic but my sd card messed up.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a good looking building. There could be a lot that could be done with that one.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Coolness...very well done.


----------

